# [Review] Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 - Der Schwan unter den hässlichen Entlein



## TheSebi41 (20. August 2014)

*[Review] Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 - Der Schwan unter den hässlichen Entlein*

*Test der Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 - Der Schwan unter den hässlichen Entlein​*Einleitung:

Hier ein kleiner Test / Vergleich von mir. Ich habe mal nicht auf den Preis geschaut und mehr auf die Daten und die Farbe 
Ich wollte die Lüfter einfach, weil sie leise sein können und bei Bedarf auch eine super Leistung haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herstellerangaben:



Abmessungen | 120x120x25 mm
Anschluss | 4-Pin PWM
Umdrehungsgeschw. (+/-10%) | 2000 RPM
Min. Umdrehungsgeschw. (PWM, +/-20%) | 450 RPM
Volumenstrom | 121,8 m³/h
Geräuschentwicklung | 29,7 dB(A)
Statischer Druck | 3,94 mm H2O
Betriebstemperatur | 0°C bis 65°C
Lautstärke | 24 dBa 
Max. Leistungsaufnahme | 1,2 Watt
Betriebsspannung | 12 V
MTBF	 | > 150.000 h
Schutzart | IP52
Motortyp | dreiphasig
Material | Fiberglasverstärktes Polyamid
Garantie | 6 Jahre

Eigene Messwerte:



 | NF-F12 | NF-F12 industrialPPC
Startspannung | 4,5V | 5V
Kabellänge | 20cm | 40cm


Lautstärke | bei gleichen RPM kein Unterschied hörbar

Der Lieferumfang ist auch sehr minimal, Lüfter und 4 Schrauben.
Beim normalen sind noch diverse Kabel / Adapter und Gummibefestigungen dabei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch die Kabel sind etwas dicker ausgeführt
Fazit:

Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, auch wenn es nicht gerade die günstigsten sind 
Bei mir sind sie unter meiner R9 290 mit dem Alpenföhn Peter montiert und laufen mit 75% bei etwa 60°C unter Last mit eigener Lüfterkurfe bei Afterburner.
Wenn man ein geschlossenes Gehäuse ohne Sichtfenster hat sind die normalen aber die bessere Entscheidung.

Ich hoffe ich konnte damit dem ein oder anderem bei einer Entscheidung helfen, wenn noch fragen sind, nur zu


----------



## ebastler (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 - Der Schwan unter den hässlichen Entlein*

Danke für den Test zu den Lüftern!
Interessant, dass die also die Silent-Qalitäten ihrer braunen Artgenossen fortführen, und nicht nur als lärmende Serverkühler benutzbar sind.
Gleiche RPM, selbe Lautstärke also. Der höhere Regelbereich nach oben hin hingegen ist cool, etwas mehr Reserven schaden nie 
Hatte von Noctua zwar nichts anderes erwartet, aber sicher war ich mir nicht.

Mich würden allerdings noch einige Kleinigkeiten interessieren:
Jeweils bei der Anlaufspannung (also 4,5V), laufen da beide in etwa gleich schnell, oder ist der Industrial da schon schneller?
Wenn man sie an 12V per PWM regelt, welcher kommt da weiter runter?
Ich hätte, da der Industrial mehr Motorpole hat, von diesem eine niedrigere Minimaldrehzahl bei ruhigerem Lauf am unteren Limit erwartet.
Merkt man da einen Unterschied? Ich habe ja selbst 2 NF-F12, die selbst am Limit unglaublich ruhig laufen, viel wird einem da kaum auffallen...


----------



## -Mugatu- (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 - Der Schwan unter den hässlichen Entlein*

Laut einem Tech-Channel auf YouTube sollen die neuen Industrial-Lüfter sogar ein ganzes Stück besser als die alten sein: sprich, mehr Leistung bei gleicher Lautstärke.
Die Redux scheinen eher auf Fördervolumen ausgelegt zu sein, während sich die PPCs eher auf statischen Druck fixieren.

Wären die Industrials nicht so teuer, würde ich mir direkt einen Satz besetellen.
Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben, dass Noctua endlich mal von diesem ernüchternden Design weggekommen ist


----------



## TheLukay (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 - Der Schwan unter den hässlichen Entlein*

Noctua hat die Gebete alle erhört und schwarze Lüfter rausgebracht 
Ich find die iPPC Version ja vorallem für Radiatoren interessant, die machen richtig Druck. Bin schon am überlegen mir die 140er zu holen, armer Geldbeutel 
Bin  ja immernoch der Meinung, dass Noctua eine Medallie dafür bekommen sollen, dass Sie 6 Jahre Garantie auf ein 20€ Teil geben


----------



## Kusanar (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 - Der Schwan unter den hässlichen Entlein*

Na, die kackebraunen Gummipuffer an den Enden sehen jetzt auch nicht sehr vorteilhaft aus. Aber besser als das ausgebleichte Schweinchenrosa, ja 

Also für einen "Review" hätte ich mir noch ein paar Sachen gewünscht. Der Beitrag sieht mir eher nach "First Impressions" aus, wenn ich das mal so anmerken darf. Z.b. hätte mich interessiert wie sich der Vergleich zwischen Normal und Industrial im Gehäuse auswirkt, ob ein Tausch der Lüfter etwas an den Temperaturen ändert, vielleicht noch ein Beispiel-Video damit man sich selber einen Eindruck von der Lautstärke machen kann.
Da geht noch was, Sebi


----------



## TheSebi41 (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 - Der Schwan unter den hässlichen Entlein*

Die braunen Ecken kann man ohne Probleme entfernen
Ich habe ja erwähnt es ist ein kurzer Test, ich hab auch nicht unbegrenzt zeit und Lust  
Also ich betreibe die Industrials auch nur bis 75%, darüber bringt außer mehr Lautstärke sehr wenig in meinem Fall.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hörbar ist kein Unterschied bei gleicher Leistung, ich hab auch nichts genaues zum messen außer für Spannung und Srom.
Ein Video bringt ohne anständiges Mikrofon auch nichts. Um dir einen echten Eindruck von der Lautstärke machen zu können musst du schon vorbei kommen 
Ich würde ja im Vergleich zu meinen normalen nochmal testen, wenn BF4 mal laufen würde

Die 6 Jahre Garantie finde ich auch super.


----------



## -Mugatu- (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 - Der Schwan unter den hässlichen Entlein*

Eben, die Ecken kannst du einfach abnehmen und nach Belieben umlackieren.
Das macht die neue PPC-Serie ja so interessant xD

Finde es nur schade, dass dabei der sonstige Zubehör wie Gummipuffer etc. wegfällt.
Was den Vergleich zu anderen Lüftern angeht: klick. 
Ist zwar ein italienischer Channel, aber da geht es auch nur um den Vergleich der Werte (nicht um irgendwelches Gequassel); Lautstärke, Fördermenge, Luftdruck,...
Macht meines Erachtens einen recht professionellen Eindruck. Vor allem hat er eben alle Lüfter (sowohl alte, als auch Redux und PPC) im Repertoire, was den Vergleich recht einfach macht.


----------



## Kusanar (18. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 - Der Schwan unter den hässlichen Entlein*

@TheSebi41: Auf das Angebot komme ich eventuell noch zurück, soweit hab ich's ja nicht 

@-Mugatu-: Danke für den Link, mit Italienisch hab ich keine Berührungsängste


----------



## ebastler (18. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 - Der Schwan unter den hässlichen Entlein*

Italienisch ist meine Zweitsprache, sagt, wenn ich euch was übersetzen soll 
Cooler Channel, danke!


----------



## PrincePaul (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 - Der Schwan unter den hässlichen Entlein*

Wenn die PWM Variante bei 5V anläuft - (irgendwie komisch weil PWM ja immer = 12V) müsste die normale 3 Pin Variante bei 5V auch laufen odeR?
Überlege mir welche zu holen für 2 Radiatoren und kann aber nur die 3Pin Variante nehmen - die Frage ist wie weit man auf diesem Wege runter regeln kann.

Habe dazu noch nichts im Netz gefunden... bin noch am Suchen 

Edit: Angeblich gehen die auf bis zu 800 RPM runter, wenn einmal ein erhöhter Anlaufstrom durchgeschickt wurde - hört sich ja soweit gut an und den Startboost kann ein Aquaero auch leisten.
Perfekt!


----------

